# Bindings for soft rocker board



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

I would go with Union Force or Data. Both are almost exact if not the same. They are mid stiff and good for all type of riding. I have Union Data and love them and so would you.


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been looking for some used forces. No one has an opinion on the stiffness with a soft rocker?


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

SWAGGER said:


> I've been looking for some used forces. No one has an opinion on the stiffness with a soft rocker?


I have a couple boards, one of them is really soft, but it's regular camber, YMMV. I have some Ride EX and Ride Tomcat that I move from board to board depending on my current whims and when I put the Tomcats on the soft board I can throw that thing all over the place, is like riding a crotch rocket vs. a Harley... easy to turn/toss around/trick around, vs. straight-line stability. If I adjust even slightly the binding puts it straight into the board. Kinda depends on you if that is good or bad.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Seriously not forces. They are a mediocre binding with better than average durability. I highly recomment Flow Quattros and K2 hurrithanes.


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll check out the flows. Aren't the hurrithanes soft?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, soft binding for a noodle board....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Flux RK30, K2 Hurrithane, Ride Contraband


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm interested in mid stiff bindings to be able to control the board good, and interested if other ppl do that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Soft rocker boards are plenty easy to control regardless. Stiffer bindings on a soft rocker will just get annoying eventually. Flows help with toe-heel performance so a set of those might be the way to go for you.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got Forces on my noddle Nitro Sub Zero and don't have any issues at all.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Out of contacts, quattros, hurrithanes, rk30s, datas, force sl's, and M9's I prefer my quattros on my Signal J.O.E. and SubPop.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

to anwser the original question: I think that mid stiff bindings will kill the purpose of a noodle board. You can easily control a soft board with soft bindings, plus soft bindings give more comfort and better in the park.


----------

